# bashing



## Vanda

Gente, não estou conseguindo achar uma boa palavra para bashing no sentido de ataque verbal. Estava pensando num termo coloquial, mas não me sai o danado. E então?


----------



## Joca

Vanda said:


> Gente, não estou conseguindo achar uma boa palavra para bashing no sentido de ataque verbal. Estava pensando num termo coloquial, mas não me sai o danado. E então?


 
Qual a frase?


----------



## Vanda

Sem frase, Joca.  Bashing (substantivo) no sentido geral para designar ataque verbal.

Ou então, pode se basear neste exemplo:_

Informal._  To criticize (another) harshly, accusatorially, and threateningly: _“He bashed the . . . government unmercifully over the . . . spy affair”_ (Lally Weymouth). 

De qualquer modo, preciso do termo geral que sirva nesta ou em qualquer frase com este sentido, coloquialmente.


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Vanda.
Como verbo e neste sentido que você deu: _Informal._ To criticize (another) harshly, accusatorially, and threateningly, pensei em "arrasar" ou "atirar pedras".

Mas o que você quer é "bashing", então pensei em "vexação" ou "xingação".

Edit: e, quem sabe, "afronta"?


----------



## Dona Chicória

Pois eu estava querendo saber como dizer, justamente, em inglês, quando numa discussão comercial ou teórica, alguém vai "ser malhado", "vão cair matando", ou vão "meter o pau" nas idéias ou no desempenho de alguém.

Será isso , Vanda?


----------



## Joca

Hum, vejamos o que me ocorre:

arrasar (com); desqualificar; destratar; vilipendiar; atacar; xingar....

Não sei se algum serve.


----------



## Vanda

Uau! Agora tenho um monte. Valeu, gente boa! É só virar tudo (o que for possível) em substantivo.


----------



## Outsider

A ideia central é de criticar, mas de uma forma agressiva e mesmo injuriosa. Censurar agressivamente/acerbamente.


----------



## Desastre

Só mais umazinha: "agredir".


----------



## Vanda

Estão ótimas as sugestões de vocês, mas se já me derem mastigadas em forma de substantivo, vou adorar (disse ela, vergonhosamente preguiçosa!).


----------



## Outsider

Dependendo do contexto, "reprimenda" ou "descompostura" podem servir.


----------



## moura

Tembém existe o "responso", mas acho que tira um pouco da seriedade à descompostura.


----------



## Vanda

Mas é para ser informal mesmo, Mourinha.


----------



## Joca

Vanda said:


> Mas é para ser informal mesmo, Mourinha.


 
Mas, se você quiser ser bem informal, mas informal mesmo, quase beirando o "palavrão", poderia usar a expressão: dar um esporro. Soa ofensivo, não é?


----------



## Dona Chicória

Minha mãe usava uma curiosa:
Pois o professor  passou/deu-lhe uma carraspana daquelas!

Acho que era isso.


----------



## Carfer

Dona Chicória said:


> Minha mãe usava uma curiosa:
> Pois o professor passou/deu-lhe uma carraspana daquelas!
> 
> Acho que era isso.


 
Já não me lembrava dessa, também apanhei algumas.
Naquele tempo também se dizia outra que nunca mais ouvi: 'uma charutada' (não faço a mais pequena ideia do que é que os charutos tinham que ver com o assunto).

P.S. Agora que pensei melhor, as nossas recordações não estarão a trair-nos, Dona Chicória? Não será 'raspanete' ou, noutra versão mais para o calão, 'raspanço' ? É que agora me parece que carraspana era uma bebedeira (dessas, se apanhei alguma, não me lembro)


----------



## Dona Chicória

Olá Carfer,

Será?
Bem, ela usava também "passar uma raspança"!

Corri no Houaiss e ele apresenta a tal da carraspana tanto com bebedeira como quanto repreensão.

Não tomei muitas (nem de uma nem de outra): era uma jeunne fille bien élevée


----------



## Archimec

Para a colecção da Vanda:
'desancar', 
'uma desanda' , 'um raspanete'

(Peço desculpa a Carfer, que já mencionou 'raspanete'.)


----------



## Macunaíma

Dependendo do contexto acho que até "um sabão" serve (no Brasil). Há uma expressão muito comum aqui, "passar um sabão", que significa repreender alguém publicamente.


----------



## olivinha

Carfer said:


> Agora que pensei melhor, as nossas recordações não estarão a trair-nos, Dona Chicória? É que agora me parece que carraspana era uma bebedeira (dessas, se apanhei alguma, não me lembro)


Para agradar a gregos e troianos: 
(Aurélio) Carraspana
S. f. Pop. 1. V. bebedeira (1): "O velho dava-se às carraspanas e não se continha diante de uma boa aguardente de cana." 
2. V. repreensão (1). 

Mas voltando ao _bashing_, eu acho que é mais "forte" que uma reprimenda, por isso antes eu tinha sugerido "xingamento", "afronta", "vexação". _Bashing_ serve para arrasar, para humilhar, é uma forma de ataque verbal, sem a pretensão didática que pode ter uma repreensão.
Vejam aqui:
*Bashing* is a harsh, gratuitous, predjudicial attack on a person, group or subject. It applies to two different types of attack: physical assault and verbal or critical assault. In the latter case, bashing is used metaphorically to indicate an attack on a subject that is of similar aggressiveness and motivation to the physical case.


----------



## Joca

Outro termo que me ocorre é esculhambar.


----------



## Vanda

Falou, Macu! Era o 'sabão' que não queria me escorregar da cabeça, mas sabão está mais para 'sermão' e bashing tem o sentido mesmo de desdém, humilhação, desprezo, menosprezo, afronta, ultraje.
hihihi, Chicória, a última vez que vi carraspana foi nos romances de Alencar ou de Machado, acho.


----------



## Denis555

Se for pra ser informal a minha sugestão é: *mijada*. Usa-se muito entre os militares (Já fui soldado).

Já está devidamente dicionarizado por HOUAISS.

*MIJADA*
[...]* 3* Regionalismo: Brasil. Uso: informal.
censura severa; reprimenda
Ex.: recebeu uma merecida m.[...]


----------



## Frajola

Maybe the verbs _*malhar*_, *achincalhar*, *pichar*.

and the nouns _*malhação*_, _*achincalhamento*_,_* pichação*_.

express the meaning denoted by 'bashing'.


----------



## Macunaíma

Joca said:


> Outro termo que me ocorre é esculhambar.


 
O que me faz lembrar de _*esculachar*_! Pronto! Aí temos: *esculacho*.


----------



## Vanda

Piu, Frajola,_ cumé _que ninguém se lembrou de malhação, com os globais e tudo mais?!


----------



## Macunaíma

Vanda said:


> Piu, Frajola,_ cumé _que ninguém se lembrou de malhação, com os globais e tudo mais?!


 
Eu pensei (não tenho como provar ), mas achei que não ia ficar natural porque há aquele outro uso, mais corrente, de malhação: exercícios físicos. Hoje em dia usa-se mais malhar no sentido de _work out_ do que de bater, atacar, etc.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, tá! Claro, o esculacho, também. Viu, como agora uma coisa puxa a outra?


----------



## Archimec

Tanto quanto me lembro, 'sabão' não é usado em Portugal (a não ser para se lavar), mas 'ensaboadela', sim.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Vanda:
É que sou  do "tempo do onça!" 
...

Foi usada aqui em casa uma  outra ainda agorinha : dar um escracho!!

Ah! Vocês já notaram que muitos jovens dizem "xingar", no sentido de repreender?!

O que ouvi de  aluno dizer que o professor tinha "me xingado"...! Daí, ao indagar com que nomes o professor tinha xingado o aluno, descobria que o prof. tinha repreendido ou desancado (*sem  usar palavrões*) o aluno.

Curioso, não?


----------



## Vanda

DC, a gente não pode sair por aí dizendo que é do tempo do onça, senão o pessoal vai acreditar. 

Menina, né que dá certinho? Eu tinha me esquecido desse também. As definições do verbo, por extensão do substantivo, batem com o bashing:
 Descompor injuriosamente; esculachar, esculhambar.


----------



## Dona Chicória

(mas a nossa linguagem nos trai: funciona como o carbono-14)

"Dar/levar uma lavada" também cabe, ou é mais no caso de um jogo, competição?


----------



## Carfer

Archimec said:


> Tanto quanto me lembro, 'sabão' não é usado em Portugal (a não ser para se lavar), mas 'ensaboadela', sim.


 
A minha experiência diz-me que ensaboadela é, de longe, mais frequente, mas 'levar um sabão' ou 'dar um sabão' (consoante se trate do ensaboado ou do ensaboador) já ouvi e não creio que tenha sido a brasileiros.


----------



## Outsider

Mas atenção, que _bashing_ não significa necessariamente uma reprimenda. Pode ser mesmo uma crítica verbal mal-intencionada ou difamatória. Depende do contexto.

Já alguém sugeriu *enxovalhar*?


----------

